

H.K.: 'We Let The NSA Leaker Go Partly Because The US Got His Middle Name Wrong' - dansoto
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-snowden-wasnt-arrested-in-hong-kong-2013-6

======
dansoto
Remember how one of the suspected Boston bombers when to Russia undetected
because his name was spelled wrong? Do we see a pattern here?

